# RAL Ton Intense



## mcsonnenschein (19. November 2008)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand sagen das das Intense Rot für einen RAL Ton hat.

Danke

Greez
Matthias


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (19. November 2008)

Stell es halt überall rein ;-) 
mal sehen ob es hier jemand weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (20. November 2008)

das ist kein RAL.
ist speziell von olympic für intense gemischt.


----------



## klemmi (21. November 2008)

Welche Farbe haben denn die Intense Rahmen des Intense CRC Teams? Ist das das Midnight-blue welches es auch für den Endverbraucher gibt?


----------



## Christiaan (21. November 2008)

Nein, das ist die Farbe der fuer Works Blue benutzt werd, aber der r ahmen wird dan erst silber gespritzt, und dan mit blau dau ueber

Midnight blue ist sehr dunkel


----------



## Genius_BL (21. November 2008)

Also, laut meinem RAL-Fächer sieht es irgendwie nach RAL 3024 oder RAL 3026 aus. Aber wenns speziell gemischt ist...?!


----------



## klemmi (21. November 2008)

KOstet die Farbe Aufpreis oder wiese ist die auf der Intense Seite nicht aufgelistet?


----------



## mcsonnenschein (21. November 2008)

RAL 3024/3026 kann net sein das is total grell.
Ich werd mir jetzt einfach eine Farbe raus suchen aus RAL Fächer.


----------



## ibislover (21. November 2008)

klemmi schrieb:


> KOstet die Farbe Aufpreis oder wiese ist die auf der Intense Seite nicht aufgelistet?


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=470354


----------



## vs63 (29. Januar 2009)

Gehe ich richtig davon aus, dass die Intense Bikes (Uzzy Jg.2006) Pulverbeschichtet sind? Farbdicke gemessene 216µ.
Danke für Auskunft!

grz vs63


----------



## ibislover (29. Januar 2009)

jip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcsonnenschein (12. November 2010)

Kann jemand von euch mir einen Gefallen tun und mal einen Farbfächer an ein rotes Intense halten und mir sagen welcher Farbton am nächsten kommt?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. November 2010)

...jeder hat nen farbfächer undn rotes intense zuhause...


----------



## mcsonnenschein (12. November 2010)

vllt gibt es da ja jermand?


----------

